# Buying an S14 - Advice



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

Ive been wanting to buy an s14 for some time now. What things sould I look out for in these cars? Any common issues/problems with it that I should pay special attention. 

Thanks!


----------

